# 6-13



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Since the great debacle in New Orleans when Kenny's boy Diva Quatro threw that infamous INT dashing the hope and dreams of Super Bowl glory among purple freaks accross the upper midwest :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: , the Los Angeles bound Vikings have a won/loss record of 6-13...........that's really bad.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Not as bad as this gay post ^
l
l
l


----------

